# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  REQ: κεραία Omni

## spyrosn

Παιδιά, ποιος μπορεί να μου δανείσει μια spare κεραία omni για κάποιες δοκιμές που θέλουμε να κάνουμε με τον Exoticom στο Π. Φάληρο; (node #1123) 
PM me παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί.

Muchas gracias  ::

----------


## papashark

Για μίλα με Vegos ή με maximillian Graves, κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είναι κάποια (κάποιες) spare ομνι μου.

----------

